# Bluetooth headsets Jawbone 2



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have tried a number of bluetooth headsets throughout the years. I picked up the Jawbone 2 about a month ago at costco for $59. I love this headset, it really does block out the exterior noises so I can work while on the phone. It has great battery life and fits my ear well and it stays in while I work even without the hook. 

The best thing about this headset is the durability... my wife just pulled it out of the dryer after going through the washer and dryer in my work coat... Charged the battery and turned it on... works just fine. :clap: 

So if your looking for a bluetooth headset I recommend this one.


----------

